# It's Raining!!!



## TxMom (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank God!  It has been so ridiculously hot and dry...we really need this.  I hope we get about 6 inches     OK, so it will probably be 1", but I'll take it...  The thermometer in the coop said 100 a little while ago, so now I feel better about my chickens not dying of heat stroke out there.

So guess where my kids are (human kids, not goats)...yep, 1 in the goat house with the other "kids", and 1 in the chicken coop.  Silly children!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 23, 2009)

Congratulations on the rain!

We are dry here too.


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 23, 2009)

If it is raining on you then it is raining on my mom, and boy I know how much you NEED the rain right now!!!!!

Very happy for you, you poor hot dry thing!  Soak it in!!  Is it a good old fashioned TX downpour, or just a teaser?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 23, 2009)

so glad your getting some rain.its getting real dry here in northeast texas as well.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha! ... We need the rain... mostly because we need it to soften up our clay field so we can drill our stupid fence posts!


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 23, 2009)

It was raining this morning when I milked.  We are in the same boat on needing rain here in my part of Texas (Central-ish).  We didn't get much, but we'll take any of it.  It only got into the 80's today and was cloudy.  LOVED IT!!!!

Kim


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 24, 2009)

super that your getting rain


----------



## TxMom (Jul 24, 2009)

It was great...a nice downpour, and then some more sprinkles last night     Everything is all soggy this morning.  I have no idea how many inches...my rain gage broke and I haven't gotten a new one, and what's reported for Sealy (about 8 miles away) is not accurate out here in the boonies.  I just looked at weather.com to see what it said... 0.01 inches for Sealy yesterday...  not even close!!!

I wish we were going to be home this weekend so we could drive T-posts for the new goat pen...but we're going to Austin tomorrow, and then the kids have a karate tournament on Sunday.  Our clay ground will be like rock again by the time we can work on the pen :/


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds like you got a good rain.


----------



## TxMom (Jul 24, 2009)

OK, so I had an empty 5-gal bucket outside, and now there's 2 inches of water in it.  Does that mean we got 2 inches of rain?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2009)

yes it means you got 2 inches of rain or more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

Guess what it's doing here! 

I'm not sure how much we will get and there's a chance for more this aft!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2009)

it would be nice to get some rain here.but itll prolly rain when the custom baler decides to cut our hay.


----------

